# Tappen Zee Bridge



## 4aprice (Jul 19, 2016)

Holy crap.  What a nightmare this is going to be.  The old span is a little shaky as it is, now being smacked by a crane.:-o Man I am sure glad I have no plans over that way this year.  Imaging trying to get from NYC to the Catskills on a summer Friday night. Crossing in NYC is going to be almost impossible. I guess Newburgh is the next best bet.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 19, 2016)

I saw this on Facebook totally will effect so many people. Specifically my dad and his gf live near Nyack and have lots if doctor appointments in NYc. I guess they take Palksides to George Washington bridges expensive. I feel terrible for anyone hurt or worse and for commuter s.
Also bear mountain bridge route 9 a .
Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2016)

Drove over it 2 weekends ago. There are a shit ton of cranes up there working on the new bridge. I remember thinking it seem like it would take much to knock a few down (there were thunderstorm warnings at the time).


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 19, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Holy crap.  What a nightmare this is going to be.  The old span is a little shaky as it is, now being smacked by a crane.:-o Man I am sure glad I have no plans over that way this year.  Imaging trying to get from NYC to the Catskills on a summer Friday night. Crossing in NYC is going to be almost impossible. I guess Newburgh is the next best bet.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Taconic to Rip Van Winkle.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 20, 2016)

Glad I don't have to travel down south, through PA, for anything.  Crossed over the bridge ~6yrs ago at night.  Could see quite a bit of the Hudson in places, as it was...:-o

EDIT:  ...but yeah, must be hundreds of bridges that sorely need maintenance, if not total replacement...around the country.


----------



## crank (Jul 20, 2016)

The bridge is open except for 1 lane and I am sure it will be patched.  We live about 20 minutes from there but haven't crossed in about a month.  There is almost always much less traffic there than the GW bridge.  They have been building the new bridge at a fast pace and it is amazing to watch the progress.  The new Tappan Zee will be built and the old one taken down before Vermont finishes whatever they are doing to 91 in Brattleboro.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2016)

The amount of time that Brattleboro bridge project is taking is insane. What's it been 5 years?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 20, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> The amount of time that Brattleboro bridge project is taking is insane. What's it been 5 years?



Probably and still working on the same side....it's many years away from being finished.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 20, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> The amount of time that Brattleboro bridge project is taking is insane. What's it been 5 years?



lumping 2 bridge projects together 4 years per and a cost of $60 million per project, because they want to make it pretty


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 20, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> The amount of time that Brattleboro bridge project is taking is insane. What's it been 5 years?



and closing the exit 3 onramps on friday and sundays so all the RT 9 traffic gets routed through downtown Bratt


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Seven new bridges either being built or recently built near me along the Belt Pkwy. Two under construction now are larger than the bridge pictured on the left which is completed. They're one year ahead of schedule on the projects.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 20, 2016)

Send those crews to Vermont, would love to be a year ahead instead of behind


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 20, 2016)

tree_skier said:


> Send those crews to Vermont, would love to be a year ahead instead of behind


Like the Tappan Zee these new bridges are/were constructed alongside the old bridges while the old bridges remained open. The old bridges are/were torn down after the new construction is complete.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 20, 2016)

tree_skier said:


> Send those crews to Vermont, would love to be a year ahead instead of behind



Heck, even the Deerfield bridges on 91, which were built using much of the same traffic flow theory as is being using in Brattleboro, have progressed much quicker.  I fully get that the tower height on the Brattleboro bridges is probably twice that of the Deerfield bridges, but should there really be that much of the time difference?  Or possibly in the bidding out, VT went with the way low ball bid and as a result all of the manpower to get it done quicker was never a possibilty??


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 20, 2016)

crank said:


> The bridge is open except for 1 lane and I am sure it will be patched.  We live about 20 minutes from there but haven't crossed in about a month.  There is almost always much less traffic there than the GW bridge.  They have been building the new bridge at a fast pace and it is amazing to watch the progress.  The new Tappan Zee will be built and the old one taken down before Vermont finishes whatever they are doing to 91 in Brattleboro.



Yea, the reports yesterday were that it could be down for a prolonged period.  They're lucky its not as like I said it would be a night mare of epic proportions.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 20, 2016)

When j drove on that Tapp. this past weekend to see my family in the Bronx first time ever no collection booths or Ez pass That saved my dad 6$. I assume it was because of construction.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Jul 20, 2016)

I hate the TZB; avoid it like the plague. Nothing good ever happens on that bridge.

One of the reasons I moved away from Westchester.


----------

